# Review: J2 Fusion Core from TenaControls



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

*Review: J2 Rotating Engine Lights from TenaControls*

Presented for your consideration, here is the second of up to six reviews of all the J2 cores out there. This one comes from Ralph Tenaglia of TenaControls in Massachusetts. The kit is available from his website or his ebay page. The kit includes a five year warranty and a complimentary 9v battery so it will run literally straight out of the box. 

There is no dome light included in this version, Ralph's thinking on this was that any dome lighting requires the radar dish details to be taken out. It's one or the other. However Ralph is working on a version that does include the dome light. 

This will fit the Moebius version and is one of the less expensive cores going. Buying multiple units gets a progressive discount! 

The speed controller is a simple potentiometer that goes from very slow to very fast. This core features a 'pulse drive' built into the circuit.

Ralph also offers a version for the Polar Lights J2, which does have a dome light built into the circuit.

So sit back and enjoy this thorough review of the J2 TenaControls Fusion Core.











Visit the TenaControls' sites for more details and video of his products in action.
www.tenacontrols.com
http://myworld.ebay.com/tenacontrol/
www.youtube.com/user/TenaControl
[email protected]


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Thanks Model Man.Both a great information source and a fantastic presentation.:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I just did a major re-edit of the original post as I realized how lacking the details were.

I haven't set a deadline for core submissions, but a full-on, head-to-head, no-holds-barred, one-on-one will occur with up to six cores lined up in a row, all doing their thing. All prices will be listed, all features will be demonstrated. No names will be revealed until the end of it.


----------



## tenacontrols (Apr 26, 2010)

I saw the review and will lenghten the power wires to the fusion core.
Good point, appreciate the constructive review.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks again for the review! Wonderful!


----------



## bradb (May 22, 2008)

Nice review - thanks for taking the time.

Looks like Ralph sets the bar pretty high for product and service, that's great to see!

I couldn't really tell the size of the PCB in use here, how big is it? 

A suggestion (maybe IMHO?)... I think that most builders don't do enough to block out stray light in the fusion core itself. I usually see too much "spillover" when the LEDs outside of the physical view (behind the ship itself) are lit. I was thinking a ring of some sort of weatherstripping added just behind the LEDs themselves to block light from the "back".

Doesn't read to well on review... I hope the above makes sense. 

Kinda like a doughnut shape of weatherstripping - this is easiest if the legs of the LEDs are somewhat exposed.

Brad.


----------



## tenacontrols (Apr 26, 2010)

*Size of board*

Hello Brad,

The actual pc board is approximately 2.5 inches in diameter then the led's are long enough to center themselves in the center of the fusion core windows.

I hope that helps.

Regards,
Ralph


----------

